# WTB Custom Maglite 2, 3, or 4D Maglite



## Heath_m (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi all,
Looking to buy a customized maglite. I really like the Mac's custom drop ins (to give you an idea of what I am looking for), and would buy one if they were avail. But they aren't so I am turning to the masses! Looking for something to fit in a 3d or 4d most likely and run off some tenergy 10000 or similar running off 12000. I like the idea of 3 modes (hi,med,lo) so I can keep track of the battery.
Anyone got something (or Mac's custom) they want to sell?


----------

